# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Preocupación por retorno del IGV a los fertilizantes

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Ante el vencimiento de la Ley que los exoneraba de este impuesto, el Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) planteó al Congreso de la República ampliar la vigencia de la exoneración del IGV a los productos e insumos agropecuarios para no perjudicar a los pequeños y medianos productores._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Hasta el 30 de junio estará vigente la prorroga que estableció el Congreso de la República para los animales vivos, insumos para el agro, productos alimenticios primarios, insumos vegetales para las industrias tabacalera y textil, entre otros productos y servicios especificados en los apéndices I y II del Decreto Supremo Nº 055-99-EF. 
Las empresas de fertilizantes como actor implicado también demandan que se dé una señal clara, que promueva las inversiones en el sector, señaló Alberto Chocano, gerente general de la firma de fertilizantes Misti. 
Las exoneraciones del IGV para el agro deberían renovarse de manera permanente, como cuando se publicó, en 1976, el Decreto Ley Nº 21497 (norma que aprueba el texto único del impuesto a bienes y servicios), para que dicha situación no esté en función de la voluntad política, aclaró. 
Marisa Heredia, gerente de la firma de abonos orgánicos Agrosur Hela, aseguró que como elaboradora de un producto natural, en mi caso la inclusión de esta tasa sería muy perjudicial. 
Su compañía fleta camiones de 30 TM a Ica y un posible pago extra elevaría demasiado el precio de su fertilizante. Imagínese tener que pagar cada semana el IGV más el flete, me sale carísimo, yo en mi lugar perdería muchos clientes que pasarían a comprar el agroquímico, relató. 
Asimismo, el gerente de Misti aclaró que aunque la Comisión de Economía, Banca, Finanzas e Inteligencia Financiera del Congreso se ha dedicado a realizar una evaluación costo-beneficio de las exoneraciones durante la presente legislatura, sería recomendable que no se espere el último momento para prorrogar la vigencia de dicho beneficio tributario. 
Esta situación generaría -según Chocano- una zozobra no solamente en las empresas fertilizantes sino en todo el sector agrícola implicado.   *DATOS:*  
  Los productos agrícolas que ahora están exonerados del IGV representan el 80% del valor bruto de la producción nacional, según el MINAG.  
  Entre 2004 y 2008 la recaudación del sector agropecuario del IGV representó el 1,8% del total, representando un valor de S/. 203 millones.Temas similares: Artículo: Productores de pavos muestran profunda preocupación por restricciones en Ecuador No se trata de exportar mucho sino de buscar un buen retorno Preocupación por caída de páprika peruana ante competencia china USTR expresa preocupación por posible derogatoria de Ley Forestal, señala Mincetur Precio de fertilizantes

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Con respecto a este tema, les dejo una noticia sobre las exoneraciones al IGV.  *Exoneraciones a IGV que benefician a más pobres deben mantenerse hasta diciembre del 2012, señala Aráoz.*   *Lima, jun. 14 (ANDINA).* La ministra de Economía, Mercedes Aráoz, sostuvo hoy que la prórroga de la exoneración del Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV) se debe mantener, en aspectos que busca fomentar el acceso a bienes y servicios en beneficio de la población de menores recursos.   
Esto en cuanto al servicio de transporte público de pasajeros, expendio de comidas y bebidas en comedores populares y universidades públicas; en los insumos agrarios y  en los mecanismos alternativos de ahorro  financiamiento. 
La prórroga de las exoneraciones tributarias de los apéndices I y II  de la Ley  del IGV hasta el 31 de diciembre del 2012, dijo la ministra, busca fomentar el acceso a bienes y servicios en beneficio de la población de menores recursos. 
También fomentar el acceso a bienes meritorios  de los créditos de vivienda que realizan el Banco de Materiales y el Fondo Mi Vivienda, de bienes culturales, así como el transporte de carga internacional, servicios postales, seguros de vida, los servicios que brinda Enapu, entre otros.  
Aráoz se presentó ante la Comisión de Economía, Banca, Finanzas e Inteligencia Financiera, que preside el congresista Luis Galarreta (UN).  
Dijo que el gasto tibutario producto de esas  exoneraciones del IGV asciende a mil 62 millones de soles, de los cuales 506 millones corresponde al sector agropecuario. 
Los congresistas Carlos Cánepa (UPP), Luis Falla Lamadrid (PAP), Oswaldo Luizar (BP), César Zumaeta (PAP) y el presidente de la comisión hicieron  diversos comentarios sobre el tema expuesto y formularon  diversas interrogantes a la titular del ministerio de Economía y Finanzas.  
Previamente, expuso el director ejecutivo del Fondo Nacional de Financiamiento de  la Actividad Empresarial del Estado (Fonafe), Jorge Villasante, quien pidió mantener las exoneraciones respectivas del IGV  de las operaciones de las empresas que están a cargo de esa entidad, como el Banco de Materiales, Fondo Mi Vivienda, Enapu, Corpac, Serpost y SIMA, con el fin de beneficiar a los programas de vivienda popular en los dos primeros casos,  y mantener la competitividad de los servicios que brindan las otras empresas. 
También, sustentó el presidente ejecutivo de la Comisión Nacional Supervisora de Empresas y Valores (Conasev), Michel Canta Terreros, quien pidió mantener la exoneración del IGV a las operaciones crediticias que realiza esa entidad en el mercado de valores a fin de evitar el encarecimiento de las tasas crediticias. Actualmente se mentiene una tasa de 7 a 8 puntos, pero de eliminarse la exoneración pasaría a 10 puntos. 
En su opinión la prórroga podría ser por tres años  y luego,  en vista de los beneficios  de tales exoneraciones, dijo que se podría disponer la exoneración definitiva  de los intereses que perciban con ocasión del cobro de las carteras de créditos transferidos  por empresas de operaciones múltiples del sistema financiero a favor de sociedades titulizadoras  o a los patrimonios de sociedades  de propósito especial. 
Igualmente, sustentaron sus respectivas exoneraciones la viceministra de Pesquería, María Isabel Calderón; y el jefe del gabinete de asesores del Ministerio de Agricultura, Dow Hers-Seiner.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Me permito opinar con respecto a este tema, siempre enfocándolo al tema agrario nacional. 
Para empezar, ni enterado estaba que los fertilizantes e insumos para la agricultura estaban exonerados del pago de IGV. Sin embargo, quería opinar que como un ciudadano más de este país, me parece una medida injusta... y digo por qué. 
Yo no tengo ningún problema en ser solidario con mis compatriotas de menos recursos; con la gente del campo que día a día tienen que labrar la tierra y romperse el lomo para conseguir sustento económico, y a veces hasta para subsistir. Si la exoneración es para esa gente sufrida, que pocas veces o nunca ha recibido algo del Estado; ¡bienvenida sea!. Pero la verdad es que yo también veo y conozco a grandes empresas del agro nacional, que manejan enormes extensiones de terrenos (y que por lo tanto utilizan mucho fertlizante); que NO creo que necesiten ayuda del Estado para hacerse más ricos. 
A mí me parece que debería haber alguna metodología para calificar como pequeño o mediano productor, y poder ser beneficiario de la ley de exoneración del IGV a los fertilizantes e insumos para la agricultura. Si bien es sabido que muchos van a tratar de figurar como pequeños o medianos agricultores -aún cuando no los sean- creo que podría ayudar a establecer de manera más justa; quiénes pagan IGV, y quiénes no. 
Es como el tema de Mi Vivienda. Si la propiedad es para alguien que tiene pocos recursos y que está en busca del sueño de la casita propia, excelente que se le exonere el pago de IGV, porque así mejoramos la calidad de vida de las personas y reducimos la brecha entre las denominadas "clases sociales". Pero si tengo un par de millones en la cuenta, acciones en la bolsa, y me quiero comprar un Penthouse, ¿cómo se le va a ocurrir al Estado exonerarme del IGV?... ¿o es que las leyes tienen que ser iguales para todos? (No soy abogado, ni jurista; por eso pregunto.) 
Como les dije, opino sin ningún fundamento técnico, pero sí usando un poco mi razón. Y me parece algo descarado, que las grandes empresas agroindustriales, digan que están preocupados por el tema de la exoneración del IGV a los fertilizantes, cuando en realidad deberían pagar el IGV como el resto de empresas. 
Es verdad que la preocupación también va por el tema de la incertidumbre, ya que nadie del gobierno se pronunciaba al respecto hasta hace poco, pero creo saber que lo que de verdad les preocupa es tener que pagar el IGV, o mejor dicho, tener que reducir sus ganacias.  
Yo creo que las exoneraciones deben ser para los que más las necesitan; y no para todos. 
Bueno, como no puedo opinar mucho en este foro, me permití opinar sobre este tema que me llamó la atención. 
Saludos, y corríjanme si mi posición es absurda.

----------

